# [apache] Crashes (RESOLU: activer le USE nss)

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Quand je lance apache 2.4.4-r3 sur mon atom, j'ai des segfaults.

Ca se termine comme ceci: *Quote:*   

> gettimeofday({1368598430, 9341}, NULL)  = 0
> 
> epoll_create1(EPOLL_CLOEXEC)            = 8
> 
> epoll_ctl(8, EPOLL_CTL_ADD, 4, {...})   = 0
> ...

 

Le strace est sur http://pastealacon.com/32308

emerge --info : http://pastealacon.com/32309

J'ai la même config sur un ~amd64 sans souci.

Avec la version 2.2, j'ai encore beaucoup plus de soucis : "no port to listen, cannot open the logs".

Avez-vous des idées ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Apparemment, apache 2.4 est une misère. Je vais tenter de résoudre les autres problèmes de la 2.2, qui semblent plus de l'apanage d'une configuration par défaut pourrie.

----------

## El_Goretto

Idéealakon : changer tes cflags  :Smile:  Passer à native & co. Le -mtune=generic n'est pas référencé comme "safe" sur le N270. bon, ceci dit, je ne suis pas un expert gcc, mais bon, native, c'est le bien.

Et (naturellement) juste vérifier la liste des processus en écoute sur le réseau, pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas un détritus qui traîne d'une précédente exécution.

Question: c'est un noyau hardened?

----------

## xaviermiller

Utilisant distcc, native n'est pas une bonne idée. Les flags sont ceux remontés par GCC quand il exécute "-march=native".

C'est la toute première fois que j'ai des crashes en quelques années. Cet atom a 4 ans et jamais je n'ai touché à ces cflags.

EDIT: je ne me fie pas à gentoo-wiki, c'est trop obsolète. Et cet article "safe cflags" est plutôt creux, vu qu'il ne prône quasimment que "-march=native -mtune=native". Et ce n'est pas parce que ce n'est pas mentionné là que ce n'est pas safe  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Je penche pour un pb similaire non ?   :Confused:  (semble falloir ajouter nss globalement... à tester peut-être)

----------

## xaviermiller

Hmm, je vais essayer, au moins d'activer nss dans apr-utils (il est aussi mentionné dans icedtea, pas envie de l'activer maintenant).

----------

## xaviermiller

Boozo, je te dois une chope si tu es de passage dans le coin (127.0.0.1)   :Cool: 

J'ai activé le USE="nss" pour apr-utils et apache 2.4 m'affiche "It Works!".

Résoudu, donc   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai ouvert un bug demandant d'expliciter cette dépendance

----------

## boozo

bah de nada   :Wink: 

mais je prendrais bien une mousse là tout de suite *hop*

```
$ssh --take-away --beer boozo@127.0.0.1:/home/XavierMiller
```

Et pis c'est surtout le Monument "Neddy" qu'il faut honorer   :Laughing:  d'ailleurs peut-être poster le lien du bug dans son fil en complément - vu que visiblement ce n'est pas du tout ARM spécifique comme on pourrait le croire de prime abord

----------

## xaviermiller

Weps, j'ai répondu dans son fil.

Merci quand même  :Smile: 

----------

